# Virtual E-Cigarette Summit



## Hooked (1/11/20)

*The Virtual E-Cigarette Summit, 3-4 December 2020*
*Science, Regulation and Public Health*
https://www.e-cigarette-summit.co.uk/

"...this year’s London E-Cigarette Summit, is moving online. *The Virtual E-Cigarette Summit* will take place* between 3-4 December 2020.*
*
Registration will open next week.*
If you are not already on our mailing list and would like to be notified when registration is live – please* add your email address here.*





*

*

Reactions: Informative 6


----------

